# My rescue doggie after 4 months in her furever home



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I was going through some old PM and found some that I sent out about Lizzie, the maltese that I rescued in October 2007 from SCMR. Lizzie is a retired breeder from a mill. I cannot believe how much has changed in the 4 months that I have had her.

When I finally made it to north carolina after a 12 hour drive (it should have only been 6, but due to weather...) and picked her up, I physically feel in love with her at first site. She looked so much like Sophie (read *adorable*) and so different from her petfinder picture. I will be the first one to admit that her pic on petfinder was not very flattering, but her eyes spoke to me in her petfinder pic for some reason. 

when I adopted her, I would not let myself truly connect to her as I was afraid. and looking back on it, I think Lizzie's way of being was the same. she had just come from a foster home and now who is this lady. She seems nice, lots of treats and toys, but she is not my foster mommy. I think she was thinking...I do not want to get too comfy, just in case, I go to another home again....but with a few months o how much has changed for both of us.

I wont forget the first time I tried to get her to walk on her leash. I was paranoid she was going to escape from me. It was like a fish out of water to see her. now, she loves her walks. recognizes her leash and gets super excited to go outside. 

I was all concerned after having her that she would not come to me. it was heart breaking...well I wanted to let you all know that times have changed...she comes to her mommy. She knows her name. If mommy is on the couch, she puts her paws up for mommy to pick her up. She wont let mommy sleep alone and get's upset if I am just laying in the bed or on the couch without her. 

She doesn't shake when people come over to see us. She still barks a little here and there and for some reason when a guest flushes the toilet, it sets her off. and We do pretty good with the piddle pads, with a few accidents here and there. She also knows that she has a toy basket and sometimes mommy will hide a flossie in the basket just for special treat. 

The best part was we were in the kitchen this weekend and my mom was visiting from Illinois. My mom says to me, Kathy, she really loves you. You can tell it in her eyes. 

and you know what, I am now longer afraid to truly love her either. I will never forget Sophie, but I am treasuring every minute I have with Lizzie. 

I know this is a bit of a stream of consciousness, but I am just want to share my happiness with the group. 

Please continue to support rescue groups.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a great, heartwarming update! You and Lizzie are so lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

This is wonderful to hear, and I can identify with you in so many ways. I lost my beloved Spanky boy in September and got Ricky, a rescue, in October. I'll never forget Spanky, or Peppi before him. I loved them with all of my heart. Now, love is beginning with little Ricky, and it's going to be a beautiful, wonderful companionship that we share! I wish you and Lizzie a long loving companionship! :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting that update. I am a foster mom for SCMR and I love to here updates from all my forever mommy's and daddys and I love to get pictures. Please send a letter to her foster mom I am sure she would love to hear the update also. Thank you so much for giving Lizzie her forever home.
Cindy


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

What a very touching story!
Thank you for sharing and for rescuing :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> What a very touching story!
> Thank you for sharing and for rescuing :wub:[/B]



Ditto!! Great job.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW - Lizze really is a heart stealer :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love your story of yours and Lizzie's relationship and how is has already 'blossomed' between you both.

I know Naddie had lots of issues and she 'bonded" to me from the start but at the time it wasn't that 'loving bond' it was her insecurity and the separation anxiety she suffered from... it wan't that she "loved" me. But then in time I could see the difference in her eyes.. I looked and saw the "love" there and it was then I knew she was 'settled" in .

I too can't say enough good about adopting a rescue! Naddie is absolutely a next to perfect little pooch as I could ask for!

And do seen an update and photo to her fostermom.. I have done that with Naddie's ( both gal who first saved her in SC and one we got her from in NY) and both wrote back and were so elated to see how lovely she turned out and how happy she looked. They said it reinforced that what they did was so worthwhile!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It's just wonderful. :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww :wub: What a great update.  Thanks for updating us.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, here I am trying to eat breakfast with huge tears welling up in my eyes from reading your heartwarming story. Thank you for sharing these lovely thoughts with us! :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What a sweet story! :wub: I'm so glad you & Lizzie are so happy!!! That is too funny how she barks at the toilet flushing! :smrofl:


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Awwww that is so sweet. :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a great story and I'm so happy that you found each other. She's bringing you a lot of joy but just try to imagine how much joy she is feeling to be in a loving home. I love stories like this!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That really put tears in my eyes-happy tears :bysmilie: I'm so glad you found each other-you're both lucky to have one another! :chili:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Your story brought tears to my eyes. I'm so happy for you and Lizzie! You are both lucky to have found each other!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smcry: Nothing better than a happy ending. And this is only the beginning!!!!! So glad things are working out so beautifully for you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh this brought tears to my eyes! How special that the two of you found each other!


----------

